# Human Growth Hormone ~ A Practical Application



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2011)

Human Growth Hormone ~ A Practical Application by John Connor Growth hormone (GH) ~ Human growth hormone (GH) is a protein made in the pituitary gland. GH is not only responsible for growth. It also plays an important role throughout an adult???s life by helping to regulate metabolism???the body???s ability to turn food into energy. [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2011)

After reading this article my conclusion is, if you have some type of auto immune disease you should avoid exogenous HGH. However if your pretty much healthy ie. "no diseases" HGH will make you healthier. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## johnlewis (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone have an idea if this Thai steroid outfit is legit? IE. maxitropinm 
(MaxTropin 120IU 

 					 						$340.00

 winstrol ($65) stanzolol testoviron sustanon... from MaxProPharma - MaxProPharma and other dealers...

I actually have a script for HGH and figured I'd add to it, but do not trust ordering from Indochina!
John Lewis


----------

